# Merry Christmas!



## shoppingqueen (Nov 22, 2007)

Just popping on to wish you all a wondeful Christmas.  For those of you in midst of tx good luck & those awaiting tx hope 2009 YOUR year

Most of you prob won't know me as haven't been on from late Summer as too hard 4 me but for those who do remember me "hello"

Hoping 2009 a btr year for DH & me
Sharon
xxxxxxxx


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Happy Christmas, and i really hope you have a special and lucky 2009!!!

Missy xx


----------



## tedette (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Shopping Queen,

I have been thinking about you a lot recently.

I really hope 2009 is the year your dreams come true.   




Tedette


----------



## Moonbeam08 (Dec 18, 2008)

hi there ladies 

i wasnt sure where to introduce myself. a wishing you a merry christmas thread seemed nice to spread the seasons joy and best wishes to you all for bfp's in 2009.

im BJP (ever hoping a BFP). 

a little background : my Dh and i have been ttc#1 since we married in aug 07. we have 'mild' male factor issues   especially with motility and morphology. 

we started our first stimulated IUI cycle on my cd 21 which was nearly 2 weeks ago  . im just waiting AF's arrival so i can call the clinic and arrange to start taking my jabs  . its a bit complicated this time of year due to clinic closing times. AF is due on Christmas eve ( apparently she could be late   - i hope not as if she is more than a week late we might have to abandon the cycle - long story    ) If she is on time or arrives on or before the 29th then i will get to start my jabs on the 29th and then have IUI   the first week in Jan i hope. 

so thats me in a nut shell. i just have been trying to pluck up the courage to say hi.  

i hope i can join you all on the board in 2009 as we continue on our journey.

ps can any one tell me how to set up my profile and add a signiture eg DH's and my history.. ?
pps can anyone out there remember if their af was late while taking their spray.. and if so how late?

ppps.. i dont have access to a computer at home and have to rely on being in work   so i may disappear for a wee while over the holidays and weekends etc ( not in work again until 12th jan)


----------



## GemmaC (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Sharon, 

Its lovely to "see" you popping in! I hope your keeping ok wee doll. I know Christmas wont be easy on you and DH. I really hope 2009 will be a year full of blessings for you both. 
Gemma xxx


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Sharon

Good to see you on the board.  Happy Christmas and all the best for 2009.

Fiona


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone.

Been thinking about you Sharon and Holly as well.


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone may all your hearts desires and wishes come true in 2009 !!!

Kate


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)




----------

